# Newbie needs help



## grggary (May 31, 2006)

I had a person I'm helping solve a PDF problem tell me he uploaded a file for me to look at. How the heck do I find files people send to me here? Dumb question, but I'm still wet behind the ears here.


----------



## symphonix (May 31, 2006)

Where did he send the file?
Are you sure he doesn't mean he sent it to your email?


----------



## grggary (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess he uploaded them to an FTP site. He gave me a URL and I was able to retrieve. Thanks!


----------

